# Old games/consoles



## Anonymous (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi. I recently came across a whole stack of very cheap games and gaming consoles, such as Atari's and Nintendo 64's.
I plan on purchasing some items from this person for resell, however i am wondering if any of these items are good for gold recovery, considering how old they are. I will list the link below.

http://www.graysonline.com/Search.aspx?q=71328

Cheers, Jake.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 1, 2009)

Dead Link...
Dead Link.......


----------



## butcher (Sep 4, 2009)

check on resale value.


----------

